# Teeth cleaning is a nightmare - need suggestions



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

I know how important it is to clean dogs' teeth so I started doing it twice a week with an enzyme cloth. Brushing hasn't worked on Alvin because he has a small mouth (and won't open it easily).

Both dogs gag on the cloth.

I usually end up with at least one bite mark where a dog has tried to pull away and my hand/finger got caught on a canine.

*How do you clean your Cockapoo's teeth? *I know I could take them to the vet to get a cleaning and that's in the future when I've saved up the small fortune to get it done.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have a chicken flavoured toothpaste, and a brush that goes on my finger, so I just have to rub it along her teeth, the trick is managing to rub it without her licking all of the yummy toothpaste off first.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Tried the finger brush*

Alvin chokes on the finger brush because his mouth's so small.

It sorta works with Simon.

I wonder if my hands are too big. They gag a lot. It must be me.

Are there videos of dog teeth brushing? Will check youtube.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Are you able to at least do the outside by lifting their lips?


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

How about a raw bone, isn't that supposed to clean their teeth?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I always check my dogs teeth .. but I think due to lots of natural treats they are in very good condition ... pigs ears, bones etc.

At approx 6pm I gave them an empty hoove each .. which will last ages  

http://www.pawstrading.co.uk/natural-dog-treats-empty-hooves-4-101530-or-60-1470-p.asp


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*outside teeth*



lady amanda said:


> Are you able to at least do the outside by lifting their lips?


yes - that's seems to be the easy part!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I am just starting this process with Molly using Logic gel as it is meant to be effective even if it does not get on all the surfaces. 

As we are just starting I am doing the outsides only and for very short times so she can start to get used to it and is not worried. If your dogs are resisting and gagging on the cloth I would say you are going far too fast and being too rough and need to slow things down. If you can't do inside surfaces without the dogs resisting or gagging then don't do them - really not worth damaging your relationship for in my opinion.


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I always check my dogs teeth .. but I think due to lots of natural treats they are in very good condition ... pigs ears, bones etc.
> 
> At approx 6pm I gave them an empty hoove each .. which will last ages
> 
> http://www.pawstrading.co.uk/natural-dog-treats-empty-hooves-4-101530-or-60-1470-p.asp


Thanks Jojo,

Just ordered some of these


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

I use a product called Plaque Off and I think it really works. I also used it on my two cockers who died last year and Amber only ever had one dental from the vet. You can also buy it for humans and I have used it myself. Worth a try to see what you think.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Thanks*



puppylove said:


> I use a product called Plaque Off and I think it really works. I also used it on my two cockers who died last year and Amber only ever had one dental from the vet. You can also buy it for humans and I have used it myself. Worth a try to see what you think.


I wil research this product. Do you brush it on?


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm trying a gel that you just rub on their teeth but my 2 don't like the taste and seem to be able to flick it out of their mouths all over me.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Theres a plaque off seaweed powder just put a scoop on the food daily also I've seen ttropiclean do a solution that you put on the teeth to "dissolve" plaque and I assume prevent build up. Both available at pets at home x


----------

